# Motorguide won't shut off.



## Dogwood (Jun 6, 2009)

Thursday I buy from Walmart a Motorguide Varimax 40lb transom TM. Friday I put it on my old 14 foot Smokercraft and go zipping around the lake. I like the Variable speed adjustment and the blue lights are cool. The pinch clamp that adjusts the height works good too. I charge the battery last night and today hook the motor up to it and go inside to lock up and when I come out, the prop is spinning. I go to turn off the the tiller handle, but it is off. I click it on and off a few times, but the prop never stops. I disconnect the batttery and the prop stops. I make sure the thing is turned off and connect the battery and as soon as it gets the juice it's spinning. So now I gotta pack this thing back up and haul it back to Walmart and wait in that line to return things and then start telling the clerk the above story. Is this how it goes with Motorguide?


----------



## Zum (Jun 6, 2009)

Although I'm using a minn kota right now,I have an old motorguide in the basement(stealth 30lbs)that has to be around 15-20years old,never a problem with it.
Probably just got a lemon,take it back,get a new one...hope it lasts a lifetime.
O ya...Welcome to the site.


----------



## BassAssassin (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a MG 46# foot controlled. On the pedal it has a 3-position switch: Momentary, constant, and full-speed by-pass. Is it possible your switch is on constant?


----------



## ben2go (Jun 7, 2009)

I would return the defective unit to Walmart.If they refuse to take it back contact Motorguide directly.There info should be on the warranty card that came with the motor.


----------



## Dogwood (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm going to call Motorguide tomorrow and see if it's something simple I can fix. If not, I'll take it back to Walmart. I read the reviews on this model at BPS and someone else reported the same problem.


----------



## Dogwood (Jun 8, 2009)

I got to speak to a guy at Motorguide and he admitted that the Varimax has some bugs that need to be worked out. He said they have heard of this not switching off problem from some other customers. He told me to return it to Walmart since there was no simple fix for the problem. Walmart took it back no problem and I ordered a Minnkota.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 9, 2009)

Good deal.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 24, 2009)

Turns out, it is a simple fix.

Mine did the same thing to me today, except it would go any faster than the lowest setting, or any slower (off). I was across the lake and the wind was in my face, and with the 2.5 ft paddle I cut down to save space, I wasn't a happy camper.

Got home and called MG, got stuck on hold for 10 minutes so I hung up and tore the TM apart. Turns out there is a small plastic piece that controls the speed, and its about the size of a toothpick. There is a large "T" on it, and it snapped off. I assume thats what happened to yours too.


A little super glue, and its good as new. Guess they don't make them as durable as they used to.


----------

